# Splodge had babbers



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Well Splodge, one of the not pew colony girls had wigglers last night, whoop! She's been wobbling around for days so new she'd have to burst at some point. She has had 10, 2 of which are half the size of the others and so I am not expecting them to survive. 5 look fat, full and healthy and the others could go either way. Since they are in the colony, they are with the litter of pews and ivory satin who are a week older, so it is survival of the fittest. Piccies later on =)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats! I love the name 'Splodge'; it reminds of of my 'Squish'.


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

I was so confused when I read the title!!! Haha, congrats!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Thanks you both =)

She is called Splodge because she is white with the lightest grey splodges lol, couldn't think of anything else so it's stuck!

One baby died over night which I have removed this morning, it was the tiniest so I was expecting it. The others all have milk bellies so that is me happy!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on the litter
Cute name


----------

